# Re-Using Spaghetti Sauce Jars



## MsAnthrope (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm returning to canning--haven't canned since I was a teenager helping my mother.

So: I have a question. I've been saving jars from commercially purchased spaghetti sauce for the past year. They are Ball jars. Is it okay to use these jars to can in? I know that I'd have to use new lids and rings, but I'm wondering if the jars themselves are strong enough to use for canning.

My Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving says not to re-use such jars since they may not be strong enough since they've already been used once. 

What's your experience re-using these jars?


----------



## MNMamaBear (Jul 16, 2013)

I've never re-used commercial jars for anything except preserving dry goods. I suppose you could try it with a batch of something or other and see if it works for you!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I reuse the Classico sauce jars all the time and have never had a problem. They _are_ "mason jars"

What the Ball book is referring to is mayo jars. Those are thinner, but I have used those many times for pickles and kraut without a problem (water bath).


----------



## BusyMama (Jul 21, 2013)

I reuse any jar that a new canning lid and ring fits on. I've had zero problems with the jars. I avoided them for years because of the recommendation to not use them. Then I was given a bunch of jars and there were quite a few mayo jars so DH and I decided to go ahead and try them. They worked and now I don't hesitate to reuse such jars.


----------



## MsAnthrope (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I reuse all jars I can find lids for as well. I don't use the mayo type jars for pressure canning, but have successfully used the Classico jars when pressure canning.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I use those jars in my water bath canner with no problems.i also used mayo jars for grape juice.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I use the mayo jars for refrigerator pickles, that way i can use my Mason, or Ball jars for what they are designed for... canning and pressure canning.

In a "survival situation", i would use whatever i had but i currently have the luxury of picking so i do.

I will note that i have only had two broken jars in 12 years of heavy canning, one was a mason, the other was a mayo. The mayo is much thinner glass, so is the new brand at Wallmart, thy are $2 less a flat but i wont be buying them. They would be fine for mason jar crafts and such...


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

MsAnthrope said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm returning to canning--haven't canned since I was a teenager helping my mother.
> 
> ...


It's perfectly OK to can in them.

I use them all the time for pressure canning with no issue.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I use them for jams and jellies...


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I have some commercial jars that I keep on a back shelf, I only use them when I run out of other jars. I also only use them for water bath canning, preferably of items with a short processing time. I think there is a little bit higher risk for breakage, but there are many people on here that use them with no problem.


----------

